# Christmas gifts



## CarolfromTX (Dec 7, 2020)

In the last ten years of my mother's life, she couldn't tell me what she wanted for Christmas. And she hated to shop, so she just usually gave us a check. And we gave her a check. How warm and fuzzy is that? NOT. So I tried to think of gifts she might use. A new bathrobe. Slippers. When she died, I found them unused in her closet. Sigh. So I never wanted to be like that with my daughter. But it's getting hard to come up something I want or need, especially this year. I finally did come up with something, so yay for that. It's something I want, but feel guilty about buying because I already have something similar that is perfectly serviceable. So there's no guilt if its a gift, right? As for her gift, she has asked for a Cricut machine, I guess because she's a teacher, not a crafter. 

As for Dave and I, he has no ideas and I don't either. He's always been big on lots of stuff under the tree, much more so than me. I'm big on surprise. I've totally surprised him on more that a few occasions, but not recently. Not in the last ten years. Sigh. I suggested we just call it even, but he doesn't like that. But still can't tell me what he wants. Sigh again. There are worse problems.  I know this. Covid makes shopping hard. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> In the last ten years of my mother's life, she couldn't tell me what she wanted for Christmas. And she hated to shop, so she just usually gave us a check. And we gave her a check. How warm and fuzzy is that? NOT. So I tried to think of gifts she might use. A new bathrobe. Slippers. When she died, I found them unused in her closet. Sigh. So I never wanted to be like that with my daughter. But it's getting hard to come up something I want or need, especially this year. I finally did come up with something, so yay for that. It's something I want, but feel guilty about buying because I already have something similar that is perfectly serviceable. So there's no guilt if its a gift, right? As for her gift, she has asked for a Cricut machine, I guess because she's a teacher, not a crafter.
> 
> As for Dave and I, he has no ideas and I don't either. He's always been big on lots of stuff under the tree, much more so than me. I'm big on surprise. I've totally surprised him on more that a few occasions, but not recently. Not in the last ten years. Sigh. I suggested we just call it even, but he doesn't like that. But still can't tell me what he wants. Sigh again. There are worse problems.  I know this. Covid makes shopping hard.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


I keep telling our daughter that I don't need anything - because I don't. Amazon gift cards are always welcome, but she wants to give wrapped gifts. I guess one can't have too many nightgowns, slippers or bathrobes. Hubby and I give each other gift cards and favourite sweets .. but even that is verboten for me now that I'm Type II diabetic. We also give each other gift cards or a bottle of Glenfiddich whiskey for him, and Dubonnet red for me (it lasts me months).
Soooo, you are not the only one with Christmas shopping problems @CarolfromTX


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 7, 2020)

Pinky, I’m sure I’m not! It’s great that I don’t need anything.  I tell my daughter I want her time, not things, but in truth she gives me that as much as she can. But I understand why she wants to give me a gift. Truly, she IS the gift That keeps on giving.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Pinky, I’m sure I’m not! It’s great that I don’t need anything.  I tell my daughter I want her time, not things, but in truth she gives me that as much as she can. But I understand why she wants to give me a gift. Truly, she IS the gift That keeps on giving.


I feel exactly the same about my daughter, Carol


----------



## Ronni (Dec 7, 2020)

In our family we do Amazon wish lists which greatly simplifies gift giving. I do most of my shopping on Amazon, even before Covid, as do all my kids, so creating an Amazon list is easy and shopping foe others from their Amazon lists is a breeze!!

Edited to add that there is a ridiculous variety of things on my Amazon gift list...everything from jewelry to orthotic inserts for my shoes to kitchen dish towels to my favorite soap and on and on.  They are all things I need Or want so when a family member buys them for me they KNOW they will be used!!


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2020)

It was 20 years ago that we decided to give up the pretence of finding something special for Christmas.  Some friends were appalled that we pretend-gave the big gift to each other.  New appliances.  New car.  Then we gave up pretending and sat back and enjoyed other parts of the season.  I feel so good not being stressed.  Knowing that both of my kids have financial obligations, IMO, they’re better off being able to put the money where they want and not buying more items just because they have a gift card.  It’s a balancing act.  They can make the decisions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2020)

I got into that situation with my mother keeping things that were too nice to use so I stopped buying her _stuff _for Christmas and birthdays.

It may sound odd but one of the most appreciated gifts was a small selection of premium meats from one of the last good butcher shops in our city.

Another hit was fresh flowers and seasonal plants.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 8, 2020)

Hubby gives me a list and I order from Amazon. He does the same for me. Harder for him as in previous years I returned stuff that I didn't want. It does take the fun out of gift giving. Last year I gave grandkids a stuff toy they "adopted" from the WWF. This year everything is scaled back as it is just too hard to shop and as we can't be together with my daughter and family we will only do facetime. Sigh...hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

Achhh in truth aside from a Huge new house, or a Brand new car for either of us ...we also really have everything we need... and every year it's harder and harder to buy for each other.  My daughter  is happy with money to put towards a bigger purchase (in this instance she's just about to buy a very expensive car (5 figures)  now she's back in the UK)...so  £10 quid  towards that will do nicely..


----------



## Lee (Dec 8, 2020)

I can only think of one thing I don't really need but really really want so I am going to buy it for myself. While I have a decent set of kitchen knives the knife block does not match my kitchen. Soooo Costco has a set that is perfect. Gonna buy it, yes I am. Already ordered and I will be surprised if it gets here before Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> I can only think of one thing I don't really need but really really want so I am going to buy it for myself. While I have a decent set of kitchen knives the knife block does not match my kitchen. Soooo Costco has a set that is perfect. Gonna buy it, yes I am. Already ordered and I will be surprised if it gets here before Christmas.


Actually that's a good point Lee.., I need new knives but finding ones which are really sharp, isn't easy.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

When they ask what you want, show them this....


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2020)

*When my dad was older, and living alone after my mom died, I often gave him my time for Christmas. I would go over and make stuff, individually page and put in his freezer...I would add directions for how to reheat in microwave or in oven.  THAT part was important, as he never really got the hang of the microwave, and needed specific instructions. Usually I would put things in those aluminum trays so he could put them in oven.
I would also go out and take him for a nice dinner around his birthday. Let him pick the place*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2020)

The hubby and I gave up exchanging gifts years ago. When we want something we just go and buy it.  These days we don't need much. 
I tell the kids I would like gluten free cookies which is something I don't buy for myself.
My daughter is buying what looks like a lifetime supply of Royal chocolate cooked pudding mix. For the last several years I can't find it any place. I guess everyone buys it already made or instant. She found it on Amazon so I guess I'll be making pudding for the rest of my life  but I'm sure he will be very happy.
Thank goodness my sister in law and brother in law decided to call it quits on gifts also. Instead we will go out to dinner but not this year.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 8, 2020)

I begged my children not to send us anything since we are downsizing and getting rid of things. We also have everything we need or want. Even seeing something we really like has become hard to do.

I worry more about their ability to retire and would prefer that they invest their money.

But I do remember a time when I seemed to always be "lusting" for something that I may (or may not) have needed. Now I look back and it puzzles me.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 8, 2020)

I need a new winter coat.  That's it.  I like Aunt Bea's idea a lot.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 10, 2020)

One can always give "gag gifts," like a "Flo from Progressive Insurance" bobble-head doll.  She'll watch over you at night, smiling unnervingly and making sure that you're covered...


----------



## Liberty (Dec 10, 2020)

Dad used to say "I'll give you ten dollars and you give me ten dollars"...lol.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 10, 2020)

I have always loved Christmas shopping......don't mean to sound vain, but i thought i have always been a good shopper, i tried very hard to put in that special thought for gifts.
Some of this may sound somewhat of a downer.......sorry.
Have gone many years without gifts.
Why......
Gifts to get for me.......shopping too hard.......have everything..... so on, and so on........from my last spouse.
Gave him a list........lists are much good if you can't read them, so types of gifts for me was a hit and miss.
A gift store in town brought in a inventory of bird figurines.......love birds......so i could always count on a gift i wanted........till the store went out of business........back to square one........from there, the small city we shopped at about an hour away, found some stores with my bird treasures.......but.....had to go to the store......pick things out......left him for a bit to do his buying........oh......sigh.
Then the complaints came in again........so we quit getting gifts for each other.
Tried buying something for both of us together.........a walking snow blower was one.......that idea ended too.
But.......
He loved being on the receiving end.
Tough life........someone has to live it.

Now, my shopping is for my foster daughter, her partner, and 3 grandkids..........I LOVE IT.
Always tell them, don't buy me gifts.........would much rather have pictures.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2020)

Gifts for that "Crazy Cat Lady"


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> When they ask what you want, show them this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 138120


we had one of those, hubs sold it year before last... ours was red


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 10, 2020)

Christmas is for kids....little kids

Adults buying gifts for each other is for retail stores
And what adult really likes a gift of another's taste?

....unless it's cookies

cookies bring out the kid in me


----------



## Ronni (Dec 10, 2020)

We buy gifts for the kids and grands. LOVE to do that!!

we buy one thing for each other....doesn’t have to be romantic. And then we together buy a gift for us. Idk what he’s getting me this year but I’m getting him orthotic support slippers because he has issues with plantar fasciitis.

The gift for us?  Looks like it’s going to be a Honda Goldwing trike!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2020)

*I really don't like getting gifts, but I do love buying them for my 2 children and their spouses and of course my grandchildren. I also get something for my sister and her children and grandkids, This year I am even going to be buying a gift for her new GreatGrandson. I've already told my husband not to buy me anything, and he said the same thing to me.*


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

Remember - it is more blessed to give than to receive. Therefore, make your checks out to debodun.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Gifts for that "Crazy Cat Lady"
> 
> View attachment 138510View attachment 138511View attachment 138512


I’ll take all of the above!


----------

